
Show HN: Project Vique – Webtorrent video streaming queue - andreapaiola
http://andreapaiola.name/vique/
======
bobajeff
Doesn't seem to work on Chrome for Android. It just counts down to zero then
triggers the next video over and over again.

~~~
andreapaiola
Try to seed your video: it waits 20 seconds (sorry, I'm tricking you counting
10 to 1 in 20 :D ) and if doesn't load the video... skip!

------
andreapaiola
Author here, what a fun project! :D

------
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

Is there a story behind its development?

~~~
andreapaiola
Good idea!

Just a fun weekend project <3

~~~
andreapaiola
I want to increase the number of webtorrent magnet links!

